
AWS announces DeepComposer, a machine-learning keyboard for developers - echan00
https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/02/aws-announces-deepcomposer-a-machine-learning-keyboard-for-developers/
======
echan00
This is probably a toy at the beginning (albeit a super cool one). Really
interested to hear HN thinks..

